# My Neighbor's 2 Ton Caterpillar



## benp (Mar 7, 2013)

My neighbor tooling on his 1928 Caterpillar 2 Ton. He got this a few years ago. 

Pretty neat little rig and in fantastic shape..









Here is info on the 2 ton.

Caterpillar 2 Ton Tractor World

I am convinced this has been used in some sort of armed conflict as there is a 30 cal bullet hole in the right side tool box. 

Pretty cool to have an uncommon piece of history so close.


----------



## benp (Mar 7, 2013)

A few snapshots.


----------



## psuiewalsh (Mar 7, 2013)

Likely saw a deer season conflict.


----------



## rmh3481 (Mar 7, 2013)

Nice! Do you have the blade for it?


----------



## benp (Mar 7, 2013)

LOL - 

Maybe. The wood that lines the tool box is shattered on that side. So what was ever in there stopped a pass through.

RMH, 

No, no blade for it.


----------



## jrcat (May 2, 2013)

That is the Swishys website about the 2 tons. I remember him from the antique cat websites.


----------

